# Getting Cooler, Hope to Get Some Good Shots Tomorrow !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, going to hit it tomorrow ..... ammo in the bag and slings ready to rock. As usual where I shoot 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles are the ammo of the day.

Man alive I have been trying to bag a starling with a 3/8" steel for a long time, I wish I could get some decent shots at 20 yds, but knowing the area, most shots will be in the 30-45 yrd range and then some. A 30+ yrd shot at a body the size of a tennis ball is tough !

wll


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow Thats a long shot for sure


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That shot would make an entertaining action hunting video .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Best of luck to ya!!! (But in my heart I am rooting for the starlings ... they are beautiful birds.)

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it was a zip today in the am but the weather was great, had some close shots as always (just to make Charles happy : - ) Took my amber tubed sling and shortened the static length by 1/2 Inch. The amber at 7 inches was too stretchy at the wall and not getting the speed it could get. Temp this am was in the low 60's yet ammo was flying out pretty good.

Will head back out later in the day for sure.

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If I hit a bird at 35 yds I would consider it, for me anyway, a very very lucky shot. I am not going to hit a bird at that range muchless without practice shots to dial it in better. I think KFC would be a much more viable option for me if I want bird.

Remember, your bird in your hand is bad table manners. :nono:

Best of luck tomorrow however!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck, almost all the shots I have to take are a lucky shot ... most of the stuff is at high powered air gun ranges to say the least.

If I hit a bird at 35 yds I would consider it, for me anyway, a very very lucky shot. I am not going to hit a bird at that range muchless without practice shots to dial it in better. I think KFC would be a much more viable option for me if I want bird.

Remember, your bird in your hand is bad table manners. :nono:

Best of luck tomorrow however!

It just gets me out in the open air, flinging some ammo and having a good time. The world is not coming to an end if I hit or miss ;- ) Oh ya I'll **** and complain but that's my nature ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and let a few rip, nothing out there just wanted to lose some glass and steel if you know what I mean.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well heading out again tomorrow am with my F-16's and my "Large Dankung General"

I have the General setup with looped 1745's so it will send out ammo pretty well. I will take a photo of her along with some ammo, so you guys can see her in the wild. Playing with her tonight and this slingshot is a handful for sure, really looking forward to testing her out.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

had to cut the SS shooting short because of business calls, but let some rip befor I had to leave ..... the Large Dankung General shoots very, very well, I'm loving it. it was 50deg so the speed was slow because of the temp, but she shot right on ;- )

Here is a pic of her with some ammo, I'm heading back out ;- )









PS: I was shooting light out ;- ), but the starlings will not let me have a go at them ... I'll find one sleeping ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been out twice more since the last post and I'm very delighted with this sling .. I have been shooting the F-16 and then changed to the Large Dankung General ... it is different, but very quickly adaptable, you have excellent control.

I hit lots of stuff and came excruciating close to others. The looped tubes were sending 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles (7/16" steel) faster then Hillary could tell a lie (and that is fast) This sling is a real keeper, it is a perfect one sling take along on a long trip as tube change is easy and fast. (as all Chinese slings are)

Three or so replacement sets are much lighter than a couple of extra slings for sure. I will be out and about with this baby tomorrow --- along with a F-16 or two ;- )

wll


----------

